# activating kernel options

## awannabeee

noob here;

I want to set up KDE, in the wiki I read that I have to activate certain kernel options.

Does this mean I have to recompile entire kernel or can I just use the save button on the bottom toolbar?

or if something different I would appreciate some help

             thanks in advance George  :Question: 

----------

## eccerr0r

yes, it usually means you need to recompile the kernel.

Sometimes the features are optional or for speed enhancement, and if you can live without, you don't need to recompile...

I've not used KDE so I don't know what buttons you're talking about...

----------

## awannabeee

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> yes, it usually means you need to recompile the kernel.
> 
> Sometimes the features are optional or for speed enhancement, and if you can live without, you don't need to recompile...
> 
> I've not used KDE so I don't know what buttons you're talking about...

 

what would you suggest for desktop in gentoo?

----------

## eccerr0r

It's completely up to you.  I've just used Gnome out of creature of habit.  There's no reason to have to use it, if you had screenshots at what you were looking at, maybe people could figure out what you're up against...

----------

## mrbassie

 *Quote:*   

> in the wiki I read that I have to activate certain kernel options.

 

could you post exactly what it says?, I can't see anything in the kde article  :Confused: 

I use kde and my config wasn't done with kde in mind.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

awannabeee,

If you change a kernel option from < > to <*> in make menuconfig, you need to rebuild the kernel.

menuconfig changes the content of the kernel .config file nothing more.

When you rebuild the kernel, the build system reads the .config file to know what to do.

Your new kernel ends un in arch/x86/boot/bzImage, so you need to copy the new kernel to /boot and reboot into it too.

When you change an option from < > to <M> sometimes you can use a shortcut. 

```
make modules

make modules_install

modprobe <new_module_name>
```

No reboot is required.

The difference is that loadable modules are stored in /lib/modules

There are a few exceptions to both these rules of thumb.

----------

## awannabeee

as for what it said in the kde guide, I believe it was under the conesolekit entry. The rest was under setting up X.

as for kernel building, the problem was two fold.

1. Is wiki more accurate than guide.

2. After rebuild or upgrade I run into confusion with grub, the Makeconfig -o command returns no results?

I did get it finally don't remember how. Sorry I am so unclear, when I get to working on the system it gets overwhelming so I don't remember the exact problem. I am new to Gentoo so it will take awhile to get use to it.

P.S. I decided on openbox with lxde seems easier for me until I get more experience.

P.P.S thank you all for the help and support, some other more hands on distros I have used have a most unkind group of users

----------

